# Need a good stream



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Around this time of year I tune into streaming halloween podcasts and radio. I have listened to several Hauntcast and Rotting Flesh Radio so far, but I am running out of material! Itunes got rid of its "seasonal" section under stream radio so I dont have that either.

Does anyone have any good radio stations I can point to for halloween only music or other podcasts I can check out?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I listen to Halloween radio 2009 | Halloweenradio | Scary, creepy horror music sounds livestream webradio , I also saw a thread on here that the sounds of the seasons station on cable or sat. is going to start playing Halloween music starting on the 15th I think.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

These guys just posted recently...
http://www.halloweenforum.com/annou...halloween-radio-empire-now-online-2009-a.html


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions! Will check it out.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

You might also give Soma FM a try. 

The stations on their site that I tend to listen to are 'Doomed' and 'The Drone Zone'. Perfect for prop building and getting into the Halloween mood.

SomaFM: Listen Now!


----------

